# Innsbruck vs Conquest



## Gale (Jun 19, 2010)

We are looking to buy a TT for the first time and have narrowed choice to Gulfstream. However, we have seen the Conquest and Innsbruck series and they seem to have the same models and floorplans. What is the difference? Thanks.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: Innsbruck vs Conquest



Hello Gale and welcome to the forum.  

I can not tell you much except my father had a Class C Conquest. Trade it in for a Class A Holiday. All he would talk about after the trade was that he make a big mistake. He really liked his Conquest.


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 22, 2010)

Re: Innsbruck vs Conquest

Gale-
Welcome to the forum.  I ordered an Innsbruck from forum member Grandview Trailer Sales and had the very same question at the time.  The color of the stickers on the outside of the trailer is the only difference.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 23, 2010)

Re: Innsbruck vs Conquest

We sell both the Innsbruck and Conquest.  It is like Chevy and GMC trucks..the only difference is the badging on the outside.  Pick the decals and colors you like the best and go for it!!  OR call me, if you on the East Coast!!


----------

